# New P99c



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Ordered a P99c yesterday. Paid $623, including tax and the $5 verification fee. As I previously wrote, that is about $25 more then the total I would have paid through Bud's, when you add the $25 transfer fee I would have had to pay to my local dealer. And, this way I am supporting my local dealer and have a live body to deal with if there is a problem.

The gun shoud be in on Tuesday. I feel like a kid right before his birthday whose parents have promised to get him his favorite toy.

Will try to get to the range some time next week after the gun arrives and let you know my initial impression.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know how it is to have to wait when your local shop orders a gun. I've ordered many.

Let us know about it when ya get it :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea pictures and a range report will be great.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

mine cost $572 through buds..which including all shipping and taxes..
and add $50 for background and ffl fee..

so roughly $622 for total...

buds came through.........gun still had tag on trigger guard..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> buds came through.........gun still had tag on trigger guard..


Thats good to know. If I ever do break down and buy a gun off the net w/o seeing it 1st, guess I'll deal with them...


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I envy you. I've already got my (SW)99c. You've just experienced getting a neat gun....

... picking it up, working the slide, taking it apart, putting it together,.... the smell of a new gun. Surely, with THIS gun, I'll be able to empty the magazine through one ragged hole at 20 yards....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> mine cost $572 through buds..which including all shipping and taxes..
> and add $50 for background and ffl fee..
> 
> so roughly $622 for total...
> ...


Congratulations on your new gun. I am sure that we will both enjoy them.

Ron


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

they were very helpful...when i got antsy when i had not heard from my ffl..they were able to track down the date, time, and person who signed off on receiving the pistol..very helpful overall, especially when my ffl dealer gave me the go around. My order arrived on jan 17 per buds tracking but my ffl dealer didn't call me until jan 19...to let me know it arrived. 

read some of their reviews by previous buyers..they seem to have very positive experience.


----------

